

Show HN: GeekTime (Event Tweet Scheduling) - sirwolfgang
http://geektime.tweetypi.co/

======
sirwolfgang
For anyone interested, in the very hacked together way, here is the code:
[https://github.com/sirwolfgang/unix-
tweet](https://github.com/sirwolfgang/unix-tweet)

Basically, we send out N number of tweets at the same second by queuing up and
spin locking the workers. The real trick is getting all the connection pooling
so that you don't blow your connect limits on everything.

